# Seeking Input From Fogbuster Owners



## MontanaAardvark (Jun 12, 2018)

This didn't work over in the general machining forum, so I'll try here.

I've been running a Fogbuster for a year now, and I keep bumping into places where it doesn't spray into the cut well enough.  It's fine for thin stock and shallow cuts, but I regularly get into cuts where the spray gets blocked by part of the work piece.  I have a Grizzly G0704 and there are only seem to be a couple of places that I can stick the magnetic holder for the Fogbuster nozzle.  Essentially on the left, on the bottom of the motor speed control box, or on the right side of vertical slide.  

Both places seem to end up with 6 or 8" to spray and come to the cutter at an angle that cuts off the spray on some cuts.

Has anyone been able to come up with a way to route the Fogbuster closer to the cutter?  Maybe something in place of the long brass tube?  

I can't see how I could put on those adjustable tubes like those used with flood coolant.


----------



## dlane (Jun 12, 2018)

I don’t use a fog buster so I’m not familiar with how they operate, I use a cool mist I can put the nozzle at any angle and pressure I want to blow the chips out of a deep cut and cool the bit on a manual mill. I don’t get fog in the air, sometimes I just use air. Can you aim the nozzle straight down the side of the endmill into the cut ,you may have to go flood or make a nozzle that suits your needs .I’m guessing for cnc you want plenty of coolent under pressure to clear chips out and cool. You should be able to figure somthing out that works for you. Can you put the magnetic base on the vise ?.


----------



## MontanaAardvark (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks for your input.  Having it on the vise hasn't worked yet, but it might.  

I don't run my system running real high speeds and feeds, but getting chips out of the way or keeping them from welding on to the cutter is always important.  I just never seem to find a way to get the little tube on the thing pointed close to down the spindle, like you say.  

I'm hoping someone comes along and says something like they modified it to use the flexible tubes or made a new mount or something.

I see the Kool Mist guys have something called a PortaMist that's like what I was thinking.


----------



## dlane (Jun 12, 2018)

Very top left of pic is my cool mist nozzle, I can get it on the cutting tool if I want, 


You should be able to rig somthing up, dose a fog buster have any pressure to it ?


----------



## ChrisAttebery (Jun 12, 2018)

The Fogbuster has a 6-8" long hard nozzle, correct? It sounds like you need to make your own bracket that allows you to point the tip at the end mill at as steep of angle as possible.

I have a G0704 that I converted to CNC. I built my own fog less system and used a 1/8" ID Lock Line with a 1/16" push to connect hose inside of it for the nozzle. I set the nozzle so that it's pointing down the side of the end mill at 45-60 degrees and within 1/2". It does a great job even when I'm slotting or pocketing.


----------



## Boswell (Jun 12, 2018)

while I don't have G0704 (any more) I do use a brand name Fog Buster. I used to use a Cool Mist system but I much prefer the pressurised feed instead of the venturi pickup. Anyway, I understand your problem. You may have to build some sort of bracket to give you more positioning options. I I use the model that has two spray nozzles. It is not unusual for one or the other to be blocked by the vice or the part or hold-down brackets or something but rarely both at the same time. I also found a way to mount them so I can get them very close to the cutter. Most of the time they are aimed down at about 45deg angle or sometimes as vertical as I can get and almost always within a few inches of the cutter.  I know the G0704 does not give you many options for the stock magnetic base but you probably can find some way to make or fit a bracket.


----------



## MontanaAardvark (Jun 12, 2018)

ChrisAttebery said:


> The Fogbuster has a 6-8" long hard nozzle, correct? It sounds like you need to make your own bracket that allows you to point the tip at the end mill at as steep of angle as possible.



Right.  It seems to be the drawback to the Fogbuster is that there's no way to put a Loc-Line bendable hose on it.  

Impressive video, BTW.  Interesting tool paths, too, cutting a curve where a straight side goes and then milling away the portions that aren't the straight side.



Boswell said:


> while I don't have G0704 (any more) I do use a brand name Fog Buster. I used to use a Cool Mist system but I much prefer the pressurised feed instead of the venturi pickup. Anyway, I understand your problem. You may have to build some sort of bracket to give you more positioning options. I I use the model that has two spray nozzles. It is not unusual for one or the other to be blocked by the vice or the part or hold-down brackets or something but rarely both at the same time. I also found a way to mount them so I can get them very close to the cutter. Most of the time they are aimed down at about 45deg angle or sometimes as vertical as I can get and almost always within a few inches of the cutter. I know the G0704 does not give you many options for the stock magnetic base but you probably can find some way to make or fit a bracket.



My situation is complicated because I left the drill press parts on - the handle, digital readout of depth, and moving parts.  I find it handy for the times I need a better drill press than my drill press.  Either the drill press handle or the Z-axis lock under the speed control box pretty much always get in the way.  

I hadn't thought of upgrading my Fogbuster to two sprayers, though.  I wonder if they sell a way to do that?


----------



## MontanaAardvark (Jun 12, 2018)

dlane said:


> You should be able to rig somthing up, dose a fog buster have any pressure to it ?



It's about 15 PSI, if I recall right.  Might be 12.  Not much.


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 12, 2018)

ChrisAttebery said:


> I have a G0704 that I converted to CNC. I built my own fog less system and used a 1/8" ID Lock Line with a 1/16" push to connect hose inside of it for the nozzle. I set the nozzle so that it's pointing down the side of the end mill at 45-60 degrees and within 1/2". It does a great job even when I'm slotting or pocketing.



Great minds think alike   I built one just like it about 3 or 4 years ago, separately adjustable fluid and air flow. For deep pocketing, I turn up the air a bit. Works really well.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 12, 2018)

When I first made a copy of the fogbuster. I used a cheap import noga style mag base
https://www.ebay.com/itm/HFS-Magnet...136233&hash=item3f7fbe842a:g:HJsAAOSwIspaeMCL


----------



## MontanaAardvark (Jun 13, 2018)

Does that clamp on the right hold the tube?  

I just measured some parts on the table from the headstock and found only one place I could get the magnetic head to work, so I think this isn't very likely to work for me.  That's it hanging upside down next to the spindle.


----------



## Boswell (Jun 13, 2018)

some of us have made Spindle mounted lights. perhaps you could make a bracket the clamps on the spindle housing that the Fog Buster can mount to instead of using a Magnet, or use the spindle clamp to hold a piece of steel that the magnet can hold on to.


----------



## MontanaAardvark (Jun 13, 2018)

Boswell said:


> some of us have made Spindle mounted lights. perhaps you could make a bracket the clamps on the spindle housing that the Fog Buster can mount to instead of using a Magnet, or use the spindle clamp to hold a piece of steel that the magnet can hold on to.



I think that just a collar around the non-rotating part of the spindle that I could mount it to with hardware would be a good thing.


----------



## MontanaAardvark (Jun 14, 2018)

A check with Fogbuster shows they have a conversion kit to turn my one sprayer kit into a two sprayer kit.  It's not on the website, but they tell me it's $180.


----------



## rowbare (Jun 14, 2018)

Drill a hole in the casting and screw the mag base arm into it.

There is a nice 3D printed adapter that lets you put the fogbuster nozzle on a locline. It was on a NYCNC video about 40 seconds in: 




In the comment the maker says to google 'fogbuster enclosure'

bob


----------



## dlane (Jun 14, 2018)

Wow there real proud of those things, is there enough pressure to blow the chips out


----------



## Boswell (Jun 14, 2018)

I feel it does a good enough job of chip removal but I don't try to push for the maximum speed possible and Chip removal is probably what limits me from going faster. I would expect Flood coolant would be best for maximum chip removal. I find the Fog Buster easy to use, instant on (unlike the coolmist system) and does well enough for all my needs.  

I am going to look into the 3d printed adapter to the locline system


----------



## MontanaAardvark (Jun 14, 2018)

rowbare said:


> Drill a hole in the casting and screw the mag base arm into it.
> 
> There is a nice 3D printed adapter that lets you put the fogbuster nozzle on a locline. It was on a NYCNC video about 40 seconds in:
> 
> ...



Interesting approach.  The Loc Line just is a cover for the two hoses going the Fogbuster.  The Fogbuster works the same way, and the output 1/8" tube is still the same, it just makes positioning it easier.

Which is a good thing.  Not sure it would work on the Grizzly.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 14, 2018)

MontanaAardvark said:


> Does that clamp on the right hold the tube?
> 
> I just measured some parts on the table from the headstock and found only one place I could get the magnetic head to work, so I think this isn't very likely to work for me.  That's it hanging upside down next to the spindle.
> 
> View attachment 269586




 I have a G0704 and I use the mini mag base stuck on the bottom of the control box.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Adjustable...121941?hash=item2592966d95:g:yVQAAMXQ74JTS4i5


----------

